# SMELLY FLOWERS



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*On a day excursion just looking I found this lil critter, a cactus flower and wild flowers.*


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

That all fits together nicely... I believe there's a famous skunk named Flower 

Good shots!


----------

